# PurpleBud



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is My PurpleBud F1  from seedsman..she is in 5th week and is Just a thing to watch..Im still waiting for the Purple to show..it does in the stalks and fans..and is looking fine..thought i would share these with those that dont attend my shed   take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## o K U S H o (Mar 18, 2009)

MMMMMMMmmmmm.... Looking tasty. Nice stuff bro. Cant wait to see it in its prime stage of goodness =D


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks buddy..i will be sure to post her progress along the way:bolt::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

Purple Mojo coming your way bro.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice 4U, i see them stems turning purple... hopefully the buds follow in the same..Purple Mojo 4 U!


----------



## astrobud (Mar 18, 2009)

i want some:48:   looks real nice. im working on some pure gold, put in the soil yesterday, i hope it comes out that good


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great Lookin' Girl there 4u ...Is there anything in particular your doin' to try to bring out there purple??? it seems like i'd read in previous posts by Richy B about bringing out the purp, with either lower temps. and light distance...not positive but it might be worth checkin into...But keep it Up and Keep it PURPLE 4u hopefully...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Great Lookin' Girl there 4u ...Is there anything in particular your doin' to try to bring out there purple??? it seems like i'd read in previous posts by Richy B about bringing out the purp, with either lower temps. and light distance...not positive but it might be worth checkin into...But keep it Up and Keep it PURPLE 4u hopefully...


 


hello my friend and fellower *BHC*:bong:   i read about the low temps..early on around christmas i think in my Fall grow  I have a plant called Frosting..:hubba: ..it is of the purple strain..and I braught some out in it  when temps dropped into the 50s..i also lost a lot of plants:cry:  i have just been experimenting with pollenating and am hopeing this purplebud Male I have crossed with Frosting with help..we will have to wait for next Fall to find out tho..Thanks for being here my friend..Take care and be safe..:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> very nice 4U, i see them stems turning purple... hopefully the buds follow in the same..Purple Mojo 4 U!


 


Thanks my friend...I will be sure to post some pics again at harvest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Purple Mojo coming your way bro.


 


I need my Fragil:hubba: ..i dont remember the name tho


----------



## Alistair (Mar 22, 2009)

The bud looks great, 4u2sm0ke.  I must say, that the quality of the photo appeals to me quite a bit.  Great pic of a great bud.


----------

